# And three more bent frames



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

I was having a lot of fun messing around with these tonight so I made up these three as well.

Chris


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

nice!

cold bent or hot bent?


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Hot bent.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

there nice i would like to make one of these would u mind telling me how to make them?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I really really like the one with the rearward facing prongs!
I assume the asymetrical grip is for ergo purposes. If so, good thinking. I've never seen this technique applied to a bent-wire.
Good stuff!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice Builder. Are you going to strap any of them up and shoot? They look pretty good to me.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, those are all nice. I couldn't tell which one was best.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice bent rods very nice forks


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very good job. I like the one in right.

DANKUNG MADE IN USA


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

mckee said:


> there nice i would like to make one of these would u mind telling me how to make them?


I use the little jig in the picture below clamped in my vice to bend it. Basically just heat up the section to bend and then put it between the two prongs and bend it to shape. I don't have any kind of drawings for them, I just make it up as I go. I start by rounding the ends of the rod so that they are smooth and then I bend the ends first. After I bend the ends I bend it into a V shape centered between the two loops on the ends, then it's just a matter of working with it until it looks the way I want it to.

Chris


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

aamj50 said:


> I really really like the one with the rearward facing prongs!
> I assume the asymetrical grip is for ergo purposes. If so, good thinking. I've never seen this technique applied to a bent-wire.
> Good stuff!


That was one of those lucky mistakes. hahaha I was trying to alter the usual shape I make them and that was how it came out. LOL

Chris


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

jmplsnt said:


> Very nice Builder. Are you going to strap any of them up and shoot? They look pretty good to me.


Thanks, glad you liked them. Yeah I'm going to do something with the Dankung looking one. I'm thinking about a leather cover stitched around the grip section. I was just having fun making them up last night and I ended up bending up about 7 of them in total, the ones that I put the fimo grips on plus these.

Chris


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Got the Dankung style one setup tonight. I wrapped it in leather and then started to put the 1/4" latex bands on it starting with an 18" long piece and looping it through the fork and tying off both ends at the pouch......it was way to hard to draw and hold for long, especially on such a small shooter. I then cut those tubes in half and have a single 9" long 1/4" latex tube on each side, much more manageable. Shoots pretty good, just need a lanyard on it. I'm thinking of switching it to the two layers of .030" latex band, the bands just seem to be really quick.

Chris


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

they look as thought they were ment to be that shape. iv only bent metal as a school boy in class (many years ago) so i dont actually know what im talking about here














but i think if something looks as though its ment to be that shape, it's probably been done very very well.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

These little bent frames are really fun to make, and really don't take that much time. I should make a post about how I made my bending jig so others that might want to give it a try can. The bending jig is super easy to make. Here's a picture of a few of them with bands on them.

Chris


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

builderofstuff said:


> I should make a post about how I made my bending jig so others that might want to give it a try can. The bending jig is super easy to make.
> Chris


Yes, you should.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll see about doing that next time I'm making some.

Chris


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Builder I really like your little bent-wires. These make surprisingly good shooters and are extremely pocket-friendly.

I find myself very taken with the center piece, the one with the rounded bottom. I like it a great deal. Interested in a jmplsnt chained natural trade? I also like the fact you're in Missouri!

Finally, allow me to state I am ready and waiting for your bending jig tutorial. While I am first and foremost a naturals guy I definately like the bent-wires also and wouldn't mind the ability to make some of my own.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I like the frames the one in the middle the most. I make bent rod slingshots also don't use a jig though. I use bolt's and socket's in the vice but been thinking about a jig similar to your's.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

dragonmaster said:


> I like the frames the one in the middle the most. I make bent rod slingshots also don't use a jig though. I use bolt's and socket's in the vice but been thinking about a jig similar to your's.


The bending jig is super easy to make. Mine is 1/4" thick aluminum 1 1/2" wide and a few inches long. I drilled and tapped two 1/4-20 holes 1/2" apart so you're left with a 1/4" gap between them. Then after tapping the holes I take two 1/4-20 shoulder bolts and thread them into the holes, I also put a little epoxy on the threads to make sure they stay solid. Then I just use the dremel to cut off the hex heads and round the edges a bit. Viola, a bending jig for 1/4" rod.

Chris


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I like the jig. Found a few peaces of 5/16 rod that were welded together yesterday the gap looked bout right so I clamped it in the vice and used it like a jig to bend a few frames. Think I'm going to make a regaler jig now.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Those are cool, Builder.

Cool website as well.

You're a regular jack-of-all-trades.

Look forward to your contributions to the forum.

WD40


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks

Chris


----------

